
Uber CEO Says Layoff Decision to Be Announced Within Two Weeks - whatok
https://www.theinformation.com/briefings/925274
======
vikramkr
That's two weeks where nobody'll get any work done because of the constant
stress of knowing for sure that layoffs are coming but not knowing whether
you're on the line, whether there's anything you could be doing, whether the
decision's already made or if you can still kiss up to your manager and try
and save your job, or if layoffs will come with a good severance and health
insurance or whether you'll be left on your own, or...

Surely there are better ways to communicate layoff decisions than leaving a 2
week gap between confirming a decision will be made and making the decision?

~~~
jhwang5
The best way to know if you're getting fired:

If you don't have a "cue" from your boss that you are safe PRIOR to the
layoff, then you are pretty much on the chopping block.

In other words, if you don't know who the sucker is, you are the sucker.

~~~
monkeyfacebag
I would be surprised if middle managers at Uber have access to the plan at
this point.

~~~
jhwang5
Yeah, but you always "kinda" know where you stand with your boss.

~~~
vikramkr
But you dont know where your boss stands or if they even get to make the call

~~~
jhwang5
Having managed and laid off people (unfortunately), I would guess middle
managers have already been given a number X to cut already, and they are
spending some sleepless nights already trying to figure out exactly what to
say (unless they are too chicken and have HR personel do the firing)

~~~
wtvanhest
That is only one of the ways it’s done. The other is to hire strategy
consultants who analyze org structure then try to fit people in those
remaining boxes. Those left out are really out.

------
abraxas
What an absurdity. Treating layoffs like a buildup to a product launch? From
the outside that company has always seemed to me like it was mired in
stupidity and they keep doing everything to reinforce this impression.

------
dang
Normally we ask The Information to unlock their articles for HN
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20%20%22the%20information%22%20%20unlock&sort=byDate&type=comment))
but in this case it's probably better to just wait the two weeks
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22no%20harm%20in%20waiting%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)).

------
0zymandias
Wow. What a mess. Telling people giant cuts are coming with no further details
is a failure. Uber had as much time as every other company. I wonder what went
wrong. This can't have been the plan.

Interesting contrast in style with AirBnB's announcement today. Empathy &
details.

[https://news.airbnb.com/a-message-from-co-founder-and-ceo-
br...](https://news.airbnb.com/a-message-from-co-founder-and-ceo-brian-
chesky/)

------
pixiemaster
gonna expect 65% of personnel cuts. core strategy focus.

~~~
zoolander2
Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told staff on Tuesday to expect a decision about
layoffs in the next two weeks as the ride-hailing company struggles with
depleted demand for its core business. “Hope is not a strategy,” he told
employees. “We’re not going to avoid hard decisions.”

